# what do bichirs eat?



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

I was reading on another post and came across on how bichirs may have a cute personality.
I know what they are and what they look like but my questions are......
What do they eat? How big do they get? And are they community or agressive?


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Birchirs are carnivores and will eat live foods as well as other cuts such as beef heart. As to how big they get depends on the species and usually get from 1 foot to 2 feet in length and are semi-aggressive to aggressive. Look up species directories for writings on each.


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG! 1 to 2 feet?
Yeah I wanted one but it won't be happy in my 20g.
I guess ill wait till I get a bigger tank.
I only got a 20g to start off with to get a feel of it I have always LOVED fishies and I am getting the hang of it so I will be upgrading hopefully within a year.=)


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Bichirs are wonderful, but yes, they do need a big tank. I recommend a 75g. I have one, and I feed him flakes 2 times a day and freeze-dried bloodworms 2 times a week. He does wonderful on this diet. 

Hope you eventually get a bichir, they are awesome little creatures.


----------

